# misting



## steve (Jul 7, 2009)

well i see there are a million ways to setup misting the enclosure, and i see alot of reviews on products yea and nay.
i don't want a mickey mouse setup that is going to break or leak or give me trouble all the time.... i really like the looks of this system http://www.cloudtops.com/misting_systems.htm it looks very solid and professional but again i don't want something that is gonna be a hassle.
right now my tegu s enclosure isn't very big but i am planning on building a bigger one so i want something that isn't going to be too small in the future or too big in the present. i could keep going on and on but i think you get what im saying.... please post your opinions and your success and failures so i can choose a path. thank you


----------



## hailo (Jul 7, 2009)

i cant say i have used this one but some of the chameleon keepers in another forum really dig this co. <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.mistking.com/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.mistking.com/</a><!-- m -->. seems to be really solid


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Jul 7, 2009)

The cheapest way to go is buy a sprayer that most people use to spray round up. dont use it for anything else,just fill it with water and spray the cage. If you bin feed your tegu, this gives you the perfect opportunity to mist the cage, because you are already at the cage with the cage/terrarium door opened. buy the way, IM thinking of building an indoor cage too. Are you going to water proof it on the inside? If so how? (Im assuming you are using wood, but i guess you could use plexi glass or acrillic sheeting.)


----------



## AWD247 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey Steve this is the exact misting system i used in my enclosure I posted up , I have the Jr series, it works great, programmable up to 14 times a day, not bulky, customer service was a real help too when I re ordered parts to do my extension.

Its a real nice setup if you dont mind spending the $$ just for misting
(specially since most people just do it by hand)


----------

